# Distance plugging rod



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Any suggestions for a long distance plugging setup/spinning?
I was looking to model something that would be used in the Cape Cod Canal AKA the Ditch. I now live in the mid Atlantic and have a few inlets that might take well to a long cast and the right lure. 
I have noticed a few of the guys are using long rods probably custom Lamiglas (what model and how long) 
Daiwa reels large spool (what model and what line)
Weight range of lures or long distance aerodynamic enough to get out there?

Thanks in advance 
Noreaster


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

In general, distance pluggers use about a 11'+ rods attached to a reel with a long cast spool. Ex. Breakaway LDX or Team Alabama with a Daiwa Emblem or Tica Sceptor. Check out the guys that hunt Rooster Fish in Mexico - they are all about long distance plugging.


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you much for the tips on the Rooster guys.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe CTS has a rod designed just for the Cape Cod Canal called the "Big Ditch". I just looked in the catalog and it is listed as the PJ-1009, a 10' blank and is rated 4-8oz.


----------

